# wooden baseboard in a tile-floor bathroom



## RustyShackleford (Aug 15, 2014)

After enlarging my bathroom, I am also re-tiling the floor.   The old baseboard tile ("sanitary cove") is a maroon/burgundy color and it looks just awesome with the proposed new grey floor tile and the newly-painted yellow walls.  But since the bathroom is enlarged, there's not enough.   I don't mind buying enough new to do the whole thing, but I cannot find the color.   I've looked very hard, all over the internet, even ebay.

So I'm thinking of using wood, just like wooden baseboard molding in the rest of the house.   I'll paint it with the highest quality marine glossy enamel I can find (suggestions ?), so hopefully it'll look a little like tile and it'll be water-resistant enough.    What think people of this idea ?


----------



## bmblank (Aug 15, 2014)

I have oak on my tile floor in the bathrooms. It's just urethaned a couple times. Looks good to me.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 15, 2014)

Consider the plastic (pvc)trim. In a wet environment it won't absorb any moisture


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2014)

We've had MDF trim in our bathroom that I built in 2003. This is on top of a tile floor. It's painted and there have been no problems. After all it's not like there is water sloshing around in there. I used wood for the two short pieces by the shower opening, but the rest is mdf.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 15, 2014)

could you find a maroon tile that you could cut to the correct width?? I usually use tile for a trim in a bathroom. if you have tile walls the cuts will not show. if you have painted walls you can use a bullnose so the exposed edge is finished. post a pic it might help solve the problem.
Wood will work fine, I just like the tile for continuity.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 15, 2014)

> could you find a maroon tile that you could cut to the correct width??


No, I can't find ANY tile that has a color ANYWHERE close to the color I want (I'll attach a picture).

I like the idea of using PVC a lot; thanks.   Water damage will be no issue, plus it's smoother than any wood, so should look even more tile-like after painting.

Never heard of MDF - looks like "medium density fiberboard" - but don't see any advantage it'd have over PVC.   Plus, at Lowe's at least, it's only available in plywood-sized sheets.


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2014)

I've never worked with PVC, but it should work. MDF is also smooth surfaced. MDF trim is available at any lumber store. I got some of mine from HomeDepot and some from the local lumber yard. It comes in most trim stock sizes. Even our cove molding is mdf. Lowes sells tons of this stuff.
http://www.lowes.com/Search=mdf+tri...alogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=mdf+trim#!


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2014)

Have you tried Daltile Natural Hues? It might be worth getting a sample tile of their chocolate and tuscany colors.
http://products.daltile.com/series.cfm?seriesName=naturalhues

There is also Crossville Red/Maroon:
http://www.gstile.com/products/product/color_by_numbers1/red_maroon_listello


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 18, 2014)

begreen said:


> We've had MDF trim in our bathroom that I built in 2003. This is on top of a tile floor. It's painted and there have been no problems. After all it's not like there is water sloshing around in there. I used wood for the two short pieces by the shower opening, but the rest is mdf.
> 
> View attachment 136596


 
I did the same with the same results though I put MDF right up to the tub.

Maybe it's a regional thing but about all of the new construction and remodels are using mdf trim. Since the "style" has been painted white trim there is no benefit to using the much more expensive wood. Plus, mdf is awesome to work with. It comes in long lengths, no twisting, or warping, it hides a nail very well, and doesn't split when you nail too close to the edge. It's supposed to be stable so it doesn't shrink/swell with the seasons.

Only trouble is that as a pressed wood product, it should be more moisture sensitive.

Really, even in a bathroom your trim will be more exposed to moisture from mopping than from the bathing activities.


----------



## arbutus (Aug 18, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Consider the plastic (pvc)trim. In a wet environment it won't absorb any moisture


 
I did that in a previous house.  Not worth the trouble over sealed or painted wood, provided it isn't directly in the shower stall.  If it is regularly getting hosed down or leaked on enough to cause problems, you will have other problems with the material behind it as well.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, some good links on tile colors that might fit the bill.   Though the Crossville Red/Marron link looks just like an accent, if I'm not missing something.

And MDF looks like the way to go (instead of PVC) if I give up on tile.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2014)

I think the Crossville line is pretty complete. Ask a good tile shop in your area. There are a lot of bathrooms where that nice maroon tile is used.


----------



## Retired Guy (Aug 18, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> No, I can't find ANY tile that has a color ANYWHERE close to the color I want (I'll attach a picture).
> 
> I like the idea of using PVC a lot; thanks.   Water damage will be no issue, plus it's smoother than any wood, so should look even more tile-like after painting.
> 
> Never heard of MDF - looks like "medium density fiberboard" - but don't see any advantage it'd have over PVC.   Plus, at Lowe's at least, it's only available in plywood-sized sheets.


I used a product called Starboard, a marine product in our remodeled bathroom. Totally waterproof.


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2014)

Rusty, did you try the tiling forum over at www.JohnBridge.com?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the links, folks.   I've actually managed to find some tile of the right color after all - samples are on the way !


----------

